# Anyone here make beeswax products?



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here makes beeswax candles or any other products using beeswax. If so - would you be willing to share any advise or suggestions with someone who is just getting interested? I have a neighbor who is an older gentleman who has bees. His wife used to make all kinds of beeswax candles and hand creme and that sort of thing. Since she passed away - he has told me if I would like any of her suppies I would be welcome to them - but I have no experience in working with beeswax. I do make goat milk soap and have heard that the safety principals are the same. Any suggestions or advise would be appreciated!

prairie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prairie,
I make hand dipped beeswax candles and molded (taper) beeswax candles & salves with beeswax. I prefer using e-wax to beeswax for lotions and creams.

Hand dipped candles are easy. melt a LOT of beeswax in double boiler. Cut wicks. Dip wick into melted beeswax, dip into cold water. I'll pull on the wick for the first few to 5 dips to get the wick straight.

Then it's dip in beeswax & dip in cold water. Fill beeswax as needed. Do not allow wicking to sit in the melted beeswax else you will melt the wax on the candle. The dipping in water allows the wax to cool & harden faster.

Here's my tutorial on making salves:
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/salvemaking.html

You will want to get a mold release when pouring candles


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

What's e-wax?


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

E-wax is emulsifying wax, which is a product made specifically to emulsify lotions, and which gives a much less greasy feel than lotions emulsified with beeswax. 

I've been wanting to make beeswax candles too, and have been pretty unsuccessful in finding much information, especially since I want to do them in travel tins. I did find a variety of sizes of cotton wicks at www.mid-conagri.com 

Good luck. I won't have much time to play with candles til winter, but if I make any brilliant discoveries, I'll let you know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

beaglady said:


> but if I make any brilliant discoveries, I'll let you know.


Brilliant - candles  cute Di!


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I've been using beeswax and honey in soap. I make a really nice Goat's milk, honey, oatmeal with beeswax. I've been told though not to use the beeswax at more than 3% in your soap recipe. I've also been making lip balms with beeswax. My lipbalm is 20% beeswax. More than that and it feels to waxy. 
I haven't tried candles yet as my hive is in it's first year, but I will next year when I have wax to use up.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've only used my beeswax in my milk soaps once years ago. Beeswax has such a high melting point (150*F) and I don't like to get the oils in my soap recipes that high as it starts to degrade the oil properties.

I've never gotten much wax from my hives since we only use the cappings. I use most of that to coat plastic foundation. I still buy beeswax for my candles.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Try melting the beeswax in your hard oils, then adding the liquid oils. If you're making only a small batch, you could melt the wax first in a double boiler, then add the other melted oils to avoid overheating. 

I've had good luck doing it this way.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, yup - always start the melting with the highest melting temp. Doesn't the beeswax cool and solidify as you add the other oils??


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

As long as I keep stirring til its well mixed, I don't have any trouble. I do add the liquid oils slowly.


----------

